# M3 CSL - Thing of beauty in the paddock, a banshee on track



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Rob's M3 CSL is incredible.

Fantastic engineering eye candy, and on the track 

God I want one.

I've been trying to work out how I can manage it given I've just got the RS6 but haven't come up with a cunning plan 

But will keep trying....


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The air intake was staggering.

Sounds so much sweeter than a normal M3.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Sounds so much sweeter than a normal M3.


Awesome isn't it! It's a very unique sound. I live across the road from Rob, and I can always tell when he is pulling up to his house in it or going out in it, it's un-mistakable, even though the road has loads of cars going up and down it each day! 

A lot quieter though than that bloody Exige of his, with it's Stage 2 barry bolt on exhaust! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

omen666 said:


> Rob's M3 CSL is incredible.
> 
> Fantastic engineering eye candy, and on the track
> 
> ...


indeed, amazing grip with a wonderful sound track...

btw, what tyres were you running ?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sundeep993 said:


> btw, what tyres were you running ?


I spoke to Rob in the morning about his selection. He had the Cups on which was definately a good move despite it looking a little optimistic first thing. His tyres looked brand new despite a number of sessions!!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Cheers guys - needless to say I'm delighted with it 

Yep, it's running the OEM Michelin Pilot Cup tyres that are specific to the CSL. Bags of grip with zero squeal, but you have to be careful to warm them up first otherwise it'll wheelspin in 3rd on the straight and bends get VERY entertaining!

Best thing about the car for me is that it's all completely standard 

The carbonfibre airbox is a work of genius










For anyone tempted, go to the CSL board on bm3w.co.uk and you'll find nothing but raving fans. Of every car I've ever owned (and I've had a lot), I could not recommend anything higher than the CSL.

See you on the dark side


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

The sound of the CSL was sensational, IMO the best sounding car on the track and I think the RS6/S4 sound superb.

It also looked the part on the track with excellent handling.

VVV Impressive [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> I can always tell when he is pulling up to his house in it or going out in it


That's because you stalk him...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Bloody BMW drivers. :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > I can always tell when he is pulling up to his house in it or going out in it
> ...


No, it's because I live across the road from him and the engine note is unmistakable... as I already said.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Kev... did you intentionally *not* use any smileys :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


Mark... did you intentionally *not* use a 'Question Mark'?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


  :wink: :lol:

I found Kell's post funny... did you*?* :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


Clearly one of the funniest things i've read in my entire lifetime.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


So I can see... :roll:


----------



## jusTTin_D (May 19, 2002)

back on topic :wink:

this is all good to hear as i bought one this morning 

i've had a standard m3 for just over a year now, and loved it, but was starting to get itchy feet for something different, and a little more focused.
and for 35k ish the CSL is, IMO, an absolute bargain.

needs a few things done before i can collect, but should be ready for the weekend 8)

justin


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Am I right in thinking they come in grey only? Love that colour, looks hard as nails :twisted:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Until Saturday I'd only seen them in the flesh in black. Silver certainly works with all the carbon fibre.


----------



## jusTTin_D (May 19, 2002)

ths CSL was only available in 2 colours, grey and black. out of the 400 uk cars around 80% were ordered in grey, so the black is actually a little rarer.
the black is nice...but as Scotty says, the grey is a much better contrast against the carbon fibre roof etc. i reckon the car would have looked really good in a standard / lighter silver to really show the carbon off, but BMW were obviously trying to make the car as subtle as possible. from a distance it just looks like a fairly anonymous car. it's only up close you begin to realise how special it is 

justin.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

nutts said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


No - I've just come to the conclusion that most people on here know me as a mickey taker. Not to jampott or saint levels (why, that would be ridiculous!).

I therefore rarely put smilies in to a post where I've conversed with the person in question and they know how I am.

And besides, Kev does genuinely stalk him. :wink: :?: :roll:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Kell said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


But the question was directed at Kev. :!:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

:roll: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

1.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
2.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
3.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
4.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
5.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
6.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
7.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
8.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
9.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
10.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
11.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
12.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
13.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
14.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
15.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
16.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
17.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
18.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
19.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
20.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
21.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
22.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
23.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
24.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
25.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
26.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
27.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
28.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
29.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
30.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
31.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
32.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
33.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
34.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
35.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
36.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
37.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
38.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
39.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
40.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
41.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
42.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
43.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
44.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
45.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
46.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
47.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
48.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
49.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
50.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
51.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
52.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
53.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
54.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
55.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
56.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
57.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
58.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
59.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
60.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
61.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
62.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
63.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
64.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
65.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
66.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
67.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
68.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
69.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
70.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
71.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
72.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
73.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
74.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
75.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
76.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
77.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
78.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
79.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
80.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
81.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
82.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
83.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
84.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
85.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
86.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
87.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
88.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
89.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
90.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
91.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
92.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
93.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
94.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
95.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
96.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
97.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
98.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
99.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.
100.	I must remember to read the post properly before making a reply.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

jusTTin_D said:


> back on topic :wink:
> 
> this is all good to hear as i bought one this morning
> 
> ...


Nice choice - agreed on value for 35k, provided its got some sensible day-to-day options (climate control and a radio for eg)
Full BM warranty I hope? 
Did they only come with SMGII or are there any manual CSLs about?
Has it got the CSL 19"s (+Michelin Cups?) or 18/19" M3 alloys?
I've seen both colours and though both look special, the grey just beats black for me.
Personally I thought the carbon fibre interior looked cheap and nasty though, and I struggled with the seat height (fixed?)
Enjoy before it gets really cold and icy


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

jonno said:


> jusTTin_D said:
> 
> 
> > back on topic :wink:
> ...


They are all SMGII.

Seat height can be adjusted manually by BMW dealer (or DIY with a spanner).

I can understand why polished carbon fibre might not be to everyone's taste. I love it.

Traction gizmos are the same as M3. Cold and icy just means swapping to normal tyres. Lots of owners have 2 sets of wheels but some use Cups all year round. I'm going to see how it goes.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

jusTTin_D said:


> this is all good to hear as i bought one this morning


Good choice


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

b3ves said:


> Traction gizmos are the same as M3


OFF !


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Sundeep993 said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > Traction gizmos are the same as M3
> ...


Switchable. I drove around in M-Track mode, which is one step before switching DSC off altogether, allowing significant slip angles.


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Are the wheels BBS?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

sssgucci said:


> Are the wheels BBS?


No, they are OEM specific to the CSL. The CS has an identical design but heavier.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Sundeep993 said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > Traction gizmos are the same as M3
> ...


Sundeep, I'd long suspected you could be slightly mad!
With the greasy roads at the moment, I've had significant wheel-spin in 4th @ 50+ mph, even with DSC on. Must be all that torque. :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jonno said:


> Sundeep993 said:
> 
> 
> > b3ves said:
> ...


Sundeep was wearing an "I AM THE STIG" T-Shirt on Saturday, so either he knows what he's talking about, or he's an arrogant cock... :lol: :roll: :-*


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> jonno said:
> 
> 
> > Sundeep993 said:
> ...


 [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

b3ves said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > jonno said:
> ...


Don't shoot the messenger :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

feel free that take a bullet for those grumpy insecure wimps :lol: :roll: :-*

anyway :roll:

that M3 CSL a great car with not a bad driver as well.... it works with its systems, which is whole point of modern high performance cars...

my 993 is a handful on trackdays (as a few of your saw!) but apart from the braking zones I was never close to the CSL, they are very different cars on very different set ups so you really can't compare... if only 'that' bloke in 'that' Evo 7.1 has popped along, would have made the day interesting !

the traction control less world of the 993 is what I wanted and I am very happy with my choice, every mile is an adventure and after CC I am very impressed with the CSL but I still very much like the 993 motoring world without traction control (for now!)...

one day a 993 RS, oh yea !

btw, jonno, this time of year it is slip and slide all the time !


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Sundeep993 said:


> btw, jonno, this time of year it is slip and slide all the time !


How right you are!
Have fun


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Sundeep993 said:


> feel free that take a bullet for those grumpy insecure wimps :lol: :roll: :-*
> if only 'that' bloke in 'that' Evo 7.1 has popped along, would have made the day interesting !


I'll be back next time...<shakes head> annoyed I missed it. Is there another one planned soon?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Sundeep993 said:
> 
> 
> > feel free that take a bullet for those grumpy insecure wimps :lol: :roll: :-*
> ...


See events section Stu - February


----------

